# Carbon fiber cutter



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

i need a carbon fiber cutter to cut something small out for me any 1 know some one that is a perfessional and uses a cnc machine


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

where are you located, what do you need?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

try contacting Barry from Hyperdrive


----------



## TomHargrave (Oct 13, 2007)

what kind of cnc machine to the big dawgs use and about how much are they?


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I've got a Bridgeport CNC mill and lathe in our shop. but some of the RC specific shops my use something a little smaller.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Contact Doug Powell at Powell Racing Components


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is what the "Big Dawgs" use....$10,000,000, yes it's CNC


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

XXXT4me said:


> Here is what the "Big Dawgs" use....$10,000,000, yes it's CNC


thats a big dawg.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I think a CNC Router is what is used most. I know penguin uses one. 

Oh, here is a video of one cutting MDF.


----------

